# Found a Centipede... help!



## apetree (Aug 19, 2018)

I found one of these in my Azureus tank a few weeks ago, then this guy popped up today. I freaked out and pulled him out and threw him away. I really don’t want to fumigate the tank and start all over unless it is really necessary. I don’t mind the added biodiversity to the tank, but can these harm the frogs in any way, as I’m sure there must be more if I found one. Will they affect my springtail and isopod population?


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jan 13, 2018)

A centipede could potentially be harmful and would prey on your isopods but that looks like a millipede. They are detrivores and would fill a similar niche to the isopods. Frogs likely won't eat them as they produce a foul tasting liquid when threatened.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

That's a polydesmid millipede of some species, hard to see from the tiny picture though. Not harmful to frogs, but could munch on eggs, and will turn your substrate into mush. They usually contain some kind of cyanide based poison as well, but your frogs probably aren't going to be trying to munch on it any time soon, it looks large.


----------



## HawpScotch (Oct 4, 2018)

Oh no. I had a tank get overrun with millipedes. It’s my biggest fear with my new tank because of my past experience. A suggestion I was given was to remove the animals and flood the tank drowning them all and that their eggs should float. Never tried it though and just ended up retiring that tank


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

What you need to get rid of pests is here. 

Co2 Generator

It is a DIY how to thread on to build and safely bomb a tank with CO2 to kill pests in a tank.

You do need to remove the frogs to a temporary tank while you bomb the tank.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

CO2 / dry ice is ineffective against a lot of 'pests', especially their eggs. I never recommend it as it's just not effective. 

'Hand squish" or remove millipedes as you see them. They like wet wood and bark and have boom and bust cycles like any insect in a small enclosure. Will not harm frogs. Not that big of a deal. Take a deep breath.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> CO2 / dry ice is ineffective against a lot of 'pests', especially their eggs. I never recommend it as it's just not effective.
> 
> 'Hand squish" or remove millipedes as you see them. They like wet wood and bark and have boom and bust cycles like any insect in a small enclosure. Will not harm frogs. Not that big of a deal. Take a deep breath.


True, That is why it may have to be CO2 bombed / Gases multiple times over the gestational live cycle of the pest's egg hatching cycle.


----------



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

I had similar millipedes in my chameleon's old vivarium. They never did any damage, they just looked ugly. I had a crazy amount of them at one point but the population eventually stabilized, and when I broke down the vivarium in a move none of them managed to hitch a ride to the new house. 

You can try putting out a couple pieces of sliced apple or potato to try and attract the millipedes overnight, and then manually remove them in the morning.


----------

